# Rifle Cartridge Safety



## rdabpenman (Feb 18, 2015)

Razors made using Nickle plated Wheatherby .300 Magnum cartridge with a 30 caliber bullet and a Winchester .270 Nickle plated cartridge and bullet. Both with a Chrome Safety Razor head.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Wheatherby%20.300%20Magnum%20Nickel%20Chrome%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Winchester%20.270%20Nickle%20amp%20Chrome%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice work Les !


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Those look very nice!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 18, 2015)

Creative! But maybe use larger diameter cartridges so they don't look undersized where the cartridge meets the hardware?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm with you Colin, problem is the rounds he used are plentiful but once you start getting into 600 Nitro express or the tyrannasaur etc. they get scarce (and expensive). The 300 mag is shown for comaprison . . .





I'm wondering if a .50 BMG would be too big. I'm holding a .50 pen in my hand and imaging a shaver head on it and I think it would look really cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 18, 2015)

What is #58?!? That thing looks like a small artillery shell! 

You did a great job in your razor. I would love to see how it all goes together.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

fredito said:


> What is #58?!? That thing looks like a small artillery shell!



It's a 25mm x 137mm - anything 20mm and above is considered cannon ammo I believe. I do not know where artillery is considered to start. We have an artillery man here but I cannot remember who he is. @barry richardson might also know.


----------



## fredito (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It's a 25mm x 137mm - anything 20mm and above is considered cannon ammo I believe. I do not know where artillery is considered to start. We have an artillery man here but I cannot remember who he is. @barry richardson might also know.


It would make a heck of a bolt action pen!!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Creative! But maybe use larger diameter cartridges so they don't look undersized where the cartridge meets the hardware?



Colin if you look closer you will see that the hardware match's where it meets the casing head on the .300 mag.
The hardware is a bit over sized for the .270 casing head.
But they are great sellers at the gun shows.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 26, 2015)

There's no minimum size for a cannon or in this case the 25mm used for auto cannons- That round is meant for the Bushmaster auto cannon on the M2 Bradley. Not so much an artillery piece. More of a Mechanized Infantry piece


----------

